# Graskarpfen



## Sigrid (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo, bin seit einigen Tagen hier im Forum angemeldet und hab gleich eine Frage an Euch: Im letzten Sommer haben wir 9 Goldfische, 2 Orfen und (leider) auch 4 __ Graskarpfen in den Teich gesetzt. Unser Teich fasst ca. 7000 l und hat als Untergrund verschieden grosse Steine. Nun wollen wir Unterwasserpflanzen setzen, haben aber die Befürchtung, dass die Graskarpfen alles sofort "beseitigen". Ein befreundeter Fischer würde sie in seinen Forellenteich übernehmen, aber sie lassen sich einfach nicht fangen. Mit einem Kescher ist es nicht gelungen, weil sie nicht "zu Tische" kommen , wenn die Goldies gefüttert werden.Habt ihr nen besonderen Tipp....will ja nicht das Wasser abpumpen.ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE und grüsse aus dem Allgäu


----------



## stu_fishing (6. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

hi!
mit feinen schonhaken an der angel sollte dies kein problem sein!
als köder gibts folgende möglichleiten zum probieren:
frisch geschnittener rasen, salatherzen, dosenmais, erbsen, graskarpfenpellets etc

lg thomas


----------



## Sigrid (6. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Thomas, "danke" für den Tipp. Werde es an einen "Angler-Freund" weitergeben.Gruss Sigrid


----------



## bonsai (12. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Moin, moin
Mit dem Kescher wird das im Sommer nie etwas, die Tiere sind dafür einfach zu schnell und auch sprunggewaltig. Graskarpfen kann amn eigentlich nur in der kalten Jahreszeit bei möglichst tiefen Temperaturen fangen ohne das Verletzungen vorprogrammiert sind. Dann sind sie wie alle Fische träger.
Die Befürchtung, dass die Graser sich ein Lätzchen umbinden und die Teichpflanzen vernaschen, teile ich obwohl Du nichts über die Größe der Tiere gesagt hast. Solange sie klein sind hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen, andererseits verbietet sich bei einem 7000l Teich das Setzen stark wuchernder Pflanzen , also besser raus mit den Grasern.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sigrid (12. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Norbert....danke für Deine Zeilen. Also: wir haben uns jetzt entschlossen, die 4 "Grauen" erstmal schwimmen zu lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie auch evtl. Algen fressen. An die Pflanzen in den Randzonen gehen sie nicht.....wir haben jetzt ein paar Pflanzen in die tieferen Zonen gesetzt ...ein Stück __ Hornkraut und 1 Stck __ Quellmoos. Mal sehen, was daraus wird. Ach ja...sind ja noch im Kindesalter: der längste ist ca. 8cm.....Aber auch  d i e  haben Hunger *lach* Täte mir auch leid um sie, wenn sie sich bei den Fangversuchen verletzen würden. Ein schönes WE wünscht die Sigrid aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Lurch (12. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo 
Das mit dem Algenfressen der Graskarpfen ist nicht. Denn die Tiere sind ausgesprochene Feinschmecker.
Eien sichere und relativ schonende Möglichkeit ist das fangen mit einem Elektrofischgerät. So ein Teil haben Angelvereine und auch die eine und andere Fischzuchtanlage.
Selbst hab ich schon einige Teiche mit so einem Gerät abgefischt. Der Stom ist für die Fische nicht tötlich.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## bonsai (12. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Gemach, gemach
die 8cm Riesengraser werden in einer Saison schon nicht zuviel Unheil anrichten.
Han selber bis letztes Jahr Graser in unterschiedlichen Größen (7-70 cm) im Teich gehabt. Die kurzen haben eigentlich noch sehr gern die Fadenalgen gefessen, die Großen nur weil sie mussten, wenn ich nicht zugefüttert habe.
Also lasst euch Zeit über die Saison und entfernt die Kleinen bei der Herbstreinigung. Erfreut euch an den querligen Dingern. Ich fand sie in ihrer Schlichtheit eigentlich sehr schön.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sigrid (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Grüß Euch; Hermann, an dieses "Elektro-Fischen" hab ich auch schon gedacht...man hört ja davon. Aber ich hab mich garnicht getraut, hier danach zu fragen......Aber, wie gesagt, diese Saison beherbergen wir sie noch, und dann im Herbst müssen die "Fachleute" ran.....Aber.....werden die Goldies dann auch betäubt oder soll/muss man sie vorher rausfangen?? Was ist mit dem anderen Getier im Teich....kleine Teichmolche, Libellenlarven und,und und? Norbert, 70cm? Wie alt sind sie dann? Ich wünsche @all ein schönes WE...wir haben gerade einen richtigen Mairegen, der endlich mal den "gelben Puder" entfernt. Sigrid


----------



## Smily (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Graskarpfen*

Also einen Graskarpfen hab ich auch seit zwei oder nun schon drei Jahren.
Der ist jetzt vielleicht 10 cm lang. Und der ist total "lieb"! 
(Also frisst keine Pflanzen an oder so)
Den sehe ich eigentlich nie mal etwas fressen. Ausser ganz feiner Rasenschnitt der beim mähen mal in den Teich weht.
Meinen Graskarpfen möchte ich nicht missen!


----------



## Maurizio (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe jetzt zwei 30cm große Graßkarpfen im Teich und ein nachkommen von 10cm. Ich finde die Fische einfach Cool, die sind wie U-Boote im Teich. Und Teichpflanzen fressen sie auch nicht,warum auch, Koi Futter schmeckt besser.


----------



## stu_fishing (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

@maurix..aber nachwuchs von deinen beiden größeren kann der kleine nicht sein..die vermehren sich erst ab ich glaube 60-70cm größe und in unsrern teichen ist es ihnen zudem zu kalt, zu wenig strömung, und keine kiesbänke(stammen ja aus großen flüssen in ostasien)..

..aber schöne fische sind gras oder amurkarpfen auf alle fälle ..im vergleich zu den anderen grasfischen, dem silber und __ marmorkarpfen..

lg thomas


----------



## Maurizio (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Aber woher soll der kleine Graßkarpfen denn kommen ???


----------



## stu_fishing (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

sicher dass es graskarpfen sind? wie wärs mit ein paar fotos von dem kleinen und den großen? woher hast du den die großen? vielleicht hat dir irgend ein seriöser fischhändler aiteln/döbeln als amurkarpfen verkauft!

lg thomas


----------



## Maurizio (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Ich habe leider keine guten Bilder von den Fischen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hi Maurizio,

der kleine Graser (wenn es den einer ist) kann nicht im Teich geboren (bzw. aus Laich der großen stammen) da wie Thomas schon geschrieben die __ Grasfische sich in Europa nicht vermehren können (werden erst mit 7 Jahren und mehr als 60cm Länge geschlechtsreif, brauchen sehr warmes stark strömendes Wasser und Kiesgrund, und last but not least müssen sie hormonell behandelt werden damit sie bei den kühlen hießigen Wassertemperaturen Eier und Sperma ausbilden (die 3-4 Monate über 20 Grad reichen dazu nicht aus).

__ Döbel sehen auf den ersten Blich genauso aus wie Grasfische, doch haben diese eine anders geformte Afterflosse (rötlich und nach außen gewölbt - Grasfisch meist gräulich und nach innen gewölbt). Döbel werden ab 20cm geschlechtreif und können auch im Teich laichen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

PS. __ Döbel haben auch mit Grünfutter nicht viel am Hut 

MfG Frank


----------



## Sigrid (13. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Grüß Euch.....hoffentlich/oder auch nicht sind "meine" denn richtige Graskarpfen; unter dem Namen habe ich sie bei Dehner-Zoo gekauft. Einen Trost habt ihr mir ja gegeben: sie vermehren sich nicht......Bis zur nächsten Frage grüßt die Sigrid


----------



## bonsai (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Moin,
Graskarpfen, die keine Pflanzen fressen - das müssen Mutanten sein.
Thorsten hat auch solche, geben sich mit einem Kopf Salat/Tag zufrieden und verschonen dann seine Pflanzen. Der muss irgendeinen Vertrag mit denen ausgehandelt haben. Mein Großer hat alles gefressen, unterschiedlich gerne aber trotzdem alles was grün ist und Hunger hat der eigentlich immer gehabt.
Wie alt der Große war kann ich nicht sagen, hab ihn mit ca 40 cm gekauft und der ist dann in drei Jahren auf 70 abgewachsen. Der Teich war pflanzenleer, nur die Randbepflanzung oberhalb des Wasserspiegels war noch intakt. Der Bursche hat sich sogar etwas aus dem Wasser geschoben, um noch an die Pflanzen zu kommen. Trotzdem hab ich dem Burschen gerne zugesehen und fand gerade seine Schlichtheit unheimlich schön.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Murmelline (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Find ich komisch! 

In unserem ersten Teich hatte ich mir auch Graskarpfen eingesetzt. Nachdem sich der __ Fischreiher oder die Katze bedient hatten, schwammen nur noch 3 zum Herbst in unserem Teich. Da waren sie so ca. 15 cm groß. Auch bei uns haben sie sich vermehrt. Ein Jahr später hatten wir über 10 Stück im Teich. Nix mit rötlicher Schwanzflosse oder so.


----------



## didio (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Kann nach 2 Jahren Erfahrung mit Graskarpfen nur bestätigen:
wer Pflanzen im Teich haben möchte, sollte keine "Rasenmäher" anschaffen.
Genau wie ein Rasenmäher wird radikal alles vernichtet, was mit dm Maul erreicht wird - auch wenn der halbe Körper aus dem Wasser geschoben wird.

Inzwischen haben wir mit viel Geduld den Bestand von 8 auf 4 reduziert (pro Jahr 2). Immer mit dem Kescher auf der Lauer und mit Gras anfüttern. Doch die Rabauken sind extrem schnell und clever - 2x an der gleichen Stelle den Kescher ins Wasser legen ist nicht drin. Selbst größere Netze, mit Steinen beschwert und dann an allen Ecken gleichzeitig hochgezogen, halfen nichts.
Elegant wie ein Springpferd wird die Hürde genommen ...

Das mit der Angel und kleinstem Haken haben wir ebenfalls probiert. Doch kaum im Wasser, hängt immer sofort eine __ Orfe am Haken. Egal mit welchem Köder es versucht wird. Die Orfen fressen inzwischen selbst den geschnittenen Rasen, mit dem die Karpfen besänftigt werden sollen. 

Aber vielleicht krieg' ich dieses Jahr wieder 2 ...

Gruß
didio


----------



## stu_fishing (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

dann sorgen wir mal für ein bisschen licht im dschungel der karpfenartigen:

 

das ist ein amurkarpfen oder graskarpfen auch nur amur genannt- kann sich bei uns nicht vermehren, stammt aus ostasien

 

das ist ein __ aitel oder __ döbel- kimmt von der unteren forellenregion bis in die untere barbenregion vor, und vermehrt sich ab 15- 20 cm größe

 

ein __ aland, __ orfe oder nervling- naturgefärbte form der __ goldorfe

 

ein kleinerer vertreter der gattung cephalus- der __ hasel- kommt hauptsächlich inder äschen und barbenregion vor, wird maximal 25-30cm groß

 

..ein __ rotauge oder __ plötze..sollte jedem bekannt sein!

 
ein andere exot aus dem fernen osten- ein __ silberkarpfen oder tolstolob-ebenfalls ein grasfisch, und eigentlich unverwechselbar 

..recht viel mehr fische mit denen man einen amur verwechseln könnt fallen mir jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr ein..

lg thomas


----------



## Murmelline (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

tja, die die wir hatten ähneln keinem! :? 

Unsere hatten so einen dickeren ründlichen Kopf und nach hinten gingen sie schmaler zu. 

Mal sehen ob ich ein Bild find.


----------



## Sigrid (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

grüß Euch.....d a s  sind ja Aussichten. Z.Zt. fressen sie nur, was neu in den Teichgrund gesetzt wird. Die Pflanzen am Teichrand werden -noch- in Ruhe gelassen. Die Moral von der Geschicht....sie müssen raus. Ich werde Euch berichten, wenn wir Erfolg haben. "Servus" sagt die Sigrid


----------



## Maurizio (15. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Sigrid!

Also ich habe zwei Graskarpfen von 30cm und seit letzdem Jahr Sommer ein Graskarpfen von 10cm. 

Ich habe ihn nicht gekauft und ich habe auch keine Rheier in meinem Garten gehabt.

Ich kann mir nichts anderes erklären als das sie sich vermehrt haben.!!!

Wo soll der sonst herkommen???
Wenn ich mal am Keschern bin mach in mal ein Foto.  

MFG


----------



## Sigrid (16. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Maurizio.....es gibt manchmal Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erden, die nicht ins Schema passen. Wie ich sehe, hast Du einen Koi-Teich und hast demnach nicht viele Pflanzen. Kois fressen doch auch gerne "Grünes", oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Keschern???? Hoffentlich hast Du Glück. Wir haben es auch schon probiert....keine Chance. __ Reiher??? Meinst Du der "Klapperreiher" hat ihn gebracht?
 Schönen Tag wünscht Dir die Sigrid


----------



## Lurch (16. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo miteinander, 
wie ich lese haben viele das Problem, wie kriege ich die Fiche die da so munter umher schwimmen. 
Eine Möglichkeit ist das erwähnte Elektrofischen. Bei richtiger Einstellung  und Handhabung des Geräts nehmen die Fische dabei keinen Schaden. Auch __ Frösche, Insekten usw. werden nicht getötet. Das Elektrofischen wird für die Pflege von Fischbeständen eingesetzt. 
Aber wer weis schon wer und wo so ein Gerät samt Personal zu haben ist, denn man benötigt dazu auch noch einen Bedienschein.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das Fangen mit einem Wurfnerz. So ein Netz bekommt man in verschiedenen Größen und Maschen, der Preis ist so bei 30,00 €. Mit einiger Übung gelingt auch das auswerfen. 
Die Funktion ist einfach. Man lockt die Fische mit Futter an. In der Mitte ist eine Schnur, die Schnur nimmt man zwischen die Zähne. Mit einer kreisförmigen Bewegung wird das Netz über die Stelle geworfen. Wenn der Wurf richtig war, breitet sich das Netz aus und sinkt mit den äußeren  Rand auf den Grund. Und die Fische sind im Netz. Nun zieh man an der Schnur, die bis dahin noch zwischen den Zähnen sein sollte und Holt das Netz samt Inhalt aus dem Wasser.
Die Verletzungsgefahr für die Fische ist die gleiche wie beim Keschern.
Man bekommt nicht alle Fische aber die Chancen sind wesentlich größer. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## didio (16. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

@Sigrid: das mit dem "Klapperreiher" finde ich sensationell. Dafür könnte ich mich erwärmen. Was machst Du eigentlich morgens um 05:49 Uhr im Forum?

@Lurch: ich gebe zu, mit einem Wurfnetz habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Allerdings sind die Banditen immer am gegenüber liegenden Teichrand. Ebenso müssen die beim "Bund" gewesen sein. Jedenfalls ist immer eine Pflanze oder ein Stein dazwischen. Aber eine Köderfischreuse hatte ich mir schon geliehen - da war dann am nächsten Morgen alles drin, nur kein Graskarpfen.
Ich glaube, hier hilft wirklich nur Geduld - oder Glück.

didio


----------



## Lurch (16. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Na dann Petri Heil


----------



## Sigrid (16. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Didio....i c h  sooo früh im Forum??...da muss die Forumsuhr falsch gehen....ich seh gerade...oben steht doch 7.49......Schönen Abend noch wünscht die Sigrid


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo zusammen,

didio, Du solltest mal unter "Nützliche Links"->"Einstellungen"->"Datum und Uhrzeit" gehen und die Uhrzeitanzeige auf WEZ+1:00 einstellen. 
Danach sollte das richtig angezeigt werden  (macht +1h)

Edit: Die Sommerzeit würde ich zusätzlich automatisch korrigieren lassen.... (+ 1zusätzliche Stunde)
Und schon passt es wieder.
Wenn Du es nicht schaffst-einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Doris (17. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Natascha
Konntest du deine Fische mittlerweile ablichten? Bei uns paddeln nämlich auch noch welche im Teich herum, und die wollen absolut keine Goldfische werden. :?   Nur was das für welche sind, wissen wir auch noch nicht. Leider kann ich sie mit dem Fotoapparat nicht erwischen,  sie sind einfach zu schnell und mit dem Kescher bekomm ich sie auch nicht.   
Schließlich will Frau doch wissen, was sich da so im Teich herumtreibt, oder?  
damit sie auch ihre Namen bekommen... und nicht unbekannt 1, 2, 3 usw. genannt werden müssen


----------



## didio (17. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Toll, Annett.
Ich hab's geschafft. Dank Dir - wär ich nie drauf gekommen. Und Sigrid: Bitte um Entschuldigung. 

Gruss Allen
Graskarpfenjäger didio


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Gern geschehen


----------



## jrewing4 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*



			
				Sigrid schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wollen wir Unterwasserpflanzen setzen, haben aber die Befürchtung, dass die Graskarpfen alles sofort "beseitigen".



Hallo Sigrid,
wir haben auch jede Menge Karpfen im Teich und ich kann eigentlich nicht sagen, das die uns die Pflanzen wegfressen. Die fressen viel lieber Goldi und Störfutter.
Mit dem fangen, das ist schon schwieriger. Habe mir aber jetzt eine Fangvorrichtung gebaut, die relativ gut funktioniert. Demnächst werde ich wohl mal einen Bauplan ins Forum stellen.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## didio (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Guten Morgen,

Nur wer Geduld hat ... 
Habe gestern wieder einen erwischt! Die Bande ist inzwischen 20-25 cm lang
und wird immer gefrässiger. Trotz täglichem Füttern mit Gras und Salatblättern
lassen sie die Pflanzen nicht in Ruhe. Leider sind jetzt auch die Serosen dran.
Eine neu eingesetzte war am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr zu sehen. Und am Wochenende begannen die Angriffe auf die Blüten der anderen Seerosen.
Seit gestern haben wir keine Blüten mehr - aber durch meine nur mühsam unterdrückte Rage ist der Wunsch nach Entfernung der "Fressmaschinen" ein wenig erfolgreich. Einer weniger! Durch 3 Std. Geduld mit dem Kescher erwischt. Musste allerdings feststellen, daß ich mich verzählt hatte: es sind jetzt doch noch 4 im Teich. 
Habe jetzt alles (soweit machbar) mit Kaninchendraht gesichert.
Sieht aber nicht besonders witzig aus.
Der Wunsch nach einer "Pumpgun" wird größer ...

Schönen Wochenanfang
didio


----------



## Sigrid (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Steffen.....also: ich habe "4 Port. __ Hornkraut" in den Teich gesetzt,innerhalb von 2 Tagen war nix mehr zu sehen...radikal ab/aufgefressen....obs nur die Graskarpfen waren, kann ich natürlich nicht behaupten, vielleicht schmeckt den Goldies dieses Kraut ja auch....ich fütter sehr selten....An die "grossen" Pflanzen gehen sie nicht und auch die Wurzeln vom __ Wassersalat schmecken ihnen anscheinend nicht. Und die Moral von der Geschicht: ich lass sie erstmal drin....denn auch mir gefallen die "Unscheinbaren". (ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen, die mir die verschiedensten "Fangvorschläge" gemacht haben) Ich habe jetzt 4 Graser, 8 Goldies (ein paar sind verschwunden,vielleicht Katzen) und 2 Orfen im Teich. Ich habe von "blauen Orfen" gelesen....wie sehn die denn aus? Meine 2 sind orange mit einem schwarzen Punkt auf dem Kopf. Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Tag und grüße aus dem sonnigen Allgäu. Sigrid


----------



## Sigrid (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hollo Didio.....vielleicht hab ich  g a r   k e i n e  Graskarpfen im Teich.*lach* ....meine Seerosen und alle anderen Pflanzen stehen super da, nur dieses "feine Zeugs" fressen sie ab. (Habe erst vor einer Woche eine Seerosenwurzel im Teich versenkt und nach einigen Tagen schwammen schon 4 Blätter oben....null Interesse der Karpfen)Aber wie ich eben geschrieben hab....jetzt lass ich sie erstmal drin und wenn sie weiterhin so artig sind, ja, dann.....mal sehn. Gruss Sigrid


----------



## didio (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

@Sigrid
Sei sicher, so fing es bei uns auch an.
Erst jetzt im 3. Jahr wird es schlimm. Auch wenn sie mir noch so sehr gefallen,
sie müssen RAUS!

zu den blauen Orfen: habe bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Sie werden bei uns relativ häufig angeboten. Vom Aussehen her genau wie die roten, nur eben blau (Clever, nicht wahr?). Kosten liegen etwas über dem der "normalen" Orfen.
Aber ich werde warten bis, die "Grünfresser-Piraten" raus sind ...

mfg
didio


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hi,

hier ein Bildchen von Blauorfen. 
http://www.goitzsche-center.de/modules.php?warp=artikel&id=200&kid=cdad81db1bd9195deed498726f70fde4
Darauf klicken-wird etwas größer.
Sie sind eine andere Farbvariante der Goldorfen. 
http://www.fischzucht-eggers.de/goldorfen.html


----------



## Sigrid (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Ich hab gegoogelt und kein einziges Bild von "Blau-Orfen" gefunden....dachte schon, es wäre so was ähnliches wie "Forelle blau" *lach*...... Na, Didio....dann warte ich mal den nächsten Winter ab. Abnehmer stehen ja schon vor der Tür bzw. Teich.Ich wünsch Euch was...Sigrid


----------



## Sigrid (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Anett....hast Du auch gegoogelt?...warst sicher nicht so ungeduldig wie ich....Danke...jetzt weiss ich,dass sie wirklich? blau sind.....Gruss Sigrid


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Sigrid,

jepp gegoogelt. 
Aber sooo blau sind die nun auch nicht. 
Was ich bisher so an Bildern gesehen habe, denke ich eher die Unterseite ist recht hell und auf dem Rücken sind sie dunkler... eine Farbe die ins bläuliche gehen wird. 
Aber so richtig blau, glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Sigrid (11. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

guten Morgen allerseits.....Annett, also, jetzt will ich es wissen....demnächst kaufe ich 2 "blaue Orfen", wenn ich sie bei uns in der Gegend bekomme....Muss ich Euch erzählen: Gestern habe ich ein Salatblatt in den Teich geworfen....was dann geschah, war faszinierend: die 4 Graser frassen an allen Ecken und versuchten das Blatt unter Wasser zu ziehen, mittendrin die 2 Orfen, die sich auch bedienten und die Goldies kamen nur 1x an den Tisch....schmeckt nicht. Schade, dass ich die Kamera nicht zur Hand hatte....wären tolle Aufnahmen geworden. Aber ich kann`s ja wiederholen.
Thomas(stu fishing) hat ja schon geschrieben, dass man die Graser mit einem Salatherzen an einer Angel herausfischen kann....lebendig. Jetzt glaub ich das. Also: Didio, sollen wir`s probieren? Sigrid wünscht einen sonnigen Tag


----------



## didio (11. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Tja, Sigrid.
Vielleicht ist das nicht so gut rüber gekommen - angeln habe ich auch schon versucht. Und zwar mit kleinstem Haken und einer Erbse. Rate mal, was ich gefangen habe: eine __ Orfe. Und diese hatte den Haken so tief verschluckt, das ich nach dieser Operation weitere Versuche eingestellt habe.
Ich habe ja schon beschrieben, daß die Orfen das Verhalten der Graskarpfen nachahmen: sie fressen Gras! Zwar nicht so elegant wie die Karpfen, aber immerhin kopieren sie das bis zur Beteiligung am Fressen der Seerosenblüten.
Zur Zeit werfen wir täglich Gras ins Wasser (Unkraut wir ebenfalls genommen).

Unser Teich sieht traurig aus ... bin bereit, die Viecher zu erschlagen!
didio


----------



## Sigrid (11. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Didio....ja, jetzt kann ich mich erinnern. Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls weiterhin Erfolg bei der Fischerei, und werde später berichten, was sich bei uns getan hat in Sachen Graskarpfen. Gruss Sigrid


----------



## didio (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo zusammen.

Auch wenn wohl keiner von uns den Lotto-Jackpot geknackt hat ...
Ich hatte am Sonntag Glück! 2 Graskarpfen mit der __ Senke erwischt.
Einer davon innerhalb von 2 Jahren von 7 auf 32 cm.

Nun sind es noch 3

@Sigrid: wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

Grüsse aus Bremen
didio


----------



## bonsai (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Moin,
langsam wird es kälter - im Winter kann man auch Graskarpfen erwischen, die werden wie alle Fische bei kaltem Wasser träge.
Also nicht aufgeben ;-)
Norbert


----------



## tobi16 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

sooo,
mal ne späte Einmischung, vielleicht ist noch irgendwer auf Sendung hier?

Habe eben den Thread durchgeschaut.
Zunächst die Fotos:
Auf denen sieht kein einziger Fisch so aus wie unsere, obwohl wir doch Graskarpfen haben?

Wäre schön, jemand könnte meine Fotos anschauen und evtl. bestätigen, dass es sich um Graskarpfen handelt. Fotos sind nicht so gut, müsste bessere irgendwo haben, mal probieren, vielleicht erkennt man trotzdem was?

Die andere Frage ob günstig für den Teich oder Teich günstig für die Graskarpfen ist da schon schwieriger zu beantworten.
Am Ende der einen Antwort, nämlich die Graskarpfen zu fangen, wäre die nächste Frage, wohin damit, denn in einen Natur Teich kann man sie wohl nicht entlassen?

PS: Bei uns wurde auch schon teilweise __ Hornkraut aufgefressen, aber momentan ist es nicht sehr warm, so dass die Tiere nur normales Fischfutter wollen. Auch wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen, wir wissen allerdings nicht wer sich da mit wem gekreuzt hat.
Es existiert ein Buntfisch, weiß nicht wie er heißt, sieht aus wie ein Koi (der mit dem Geschwür am Kopf), dann war noch ein __ Goldfisch dabei, der aber inzwischen vom __ Reiher geholt wurde. Dann gibt es nur noch einen Goldorfen, und wie gesagt die Graskarpfen. Der Nachwuchs war teilweise auch sehr bunt, wurde aber von irgendwem gefressen.
Übrig blieben ein komplett roter Fisch, ein paar kleine graue mit einem rötlichen Schimmer, silberner Bauch, gründeln viel.
Kann mir bitte jemand was dazu sagen? Wäre nett.....


----------



## didio (20. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo, Tobi.

zunächst einmal: bis auf Bild 3 möchte ich behaupten, daß es sich um Graskarpfen handelt.
Natürlich nur die dunklen ...
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß diese sich bei Dir vermehrt haben. Jedenfalls hatte ich diese "Glück" nicht.
Wenn Du so richtig Pflanzen in Deinem Teich wachsen lassen möchtest, müssen sie raus! Zumindest bei mir
überlebte keine Seerosenblüte. Immerhin von 2004 bis dieses Frühjahr - da habe ich den letzten Burschen erwischt und meinem Nachbarn vererbt. Der wollte unbedingt alle meine "Rasenmäher" haben !?

Nun habe ich einen richtigen Teich, der auch Spaß macht.

Kann Dir nur Geduld wünschen. Eventuell hilft eine __ Senke (gibt es im Anglershop).
Lieben Gruß aus Bremen

didio
(Dieter)


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

Hallo Tobi,

der bunte ist ein __ Shubunkin, und der hat sich wahrscheinlich fröhlich mit Deinem __ Goldfisch gepaart, denn letztendlich ist er auch nichts anderes. Das Gelbe sieht m.E. aus, wie eine __ Goldorfe.

Und nein, Graskarpfen darf man nicht in die freie Natur entlassen, da haben sie - genauso wie Goldfische oder Koi - nichts verloren (und verboten ist es eh).


----------



## tobi16 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Graskarpfen*

danke ihr beiden.
Gut möglich mit der __ Goldfisch Paarung. 

Nur  komisch, dass die Überlebenden so grau sind?
Wenn das so ist, dass die kleinen da Goldfische sind, dann ist ja die Gefahr nicht ganz so groß, oder? 
Kann sein, dass die eben von schwarz bis weiß alles werden können und nur die dunklen nicht gefressen wurden (vom Ofen) weil er die nicht so gut gesehen hat wie die bunten.
Waren mindestens 20 kleine bunte, schluchtz..

Würde die Karpfen gerne behalten, beobachten, warten was die Pflanzen so machen hinter dem Hasenstalldraht..... wüsste ja auch nicht wohin umziehen.
Möchte ja vielleicht Nadelsimse oder Unterwasserfarn etablieren, da siehts dann wieder düster aus, nicht?..... hm....

Auf Bild 3? 
der, der den Schwanz genau in der Mitte des Bilds hat, ist der kleinere von beiden Graskarpfen......

Die Seerose ist nun schon ein paar Jahre dabei, die Graskarpfen haben ihr nix gemacht.


----------

